# Adding some spice to TiVo



## John494900 (Mar 19, 2000)

we all know the tivo gui is the best there is. but i've always said the menus are too boring! everything is line line line picture line line. every button is a line, that's boring, does it have to be that way? can we not have icons? can absolutely nothing move besides TiVo?! why isn't anything like the intro clip? lol
also i think the "please wait" graphic should change to a little TiVo stud that's dancing around lookin goofy with "please wait" floating under in the middle of the screen- just a little one. how much better would it be to wait for things if you could just watch a little TiVo stud dance around. are things like this too much for TiVo? i don't know much about how that all works inside but i do know that having little things like that make TiVo that much cooler. and TiVo needs to hold on to it's coolness. 
but i'm sure many things are in the works. okay well just thinkin'

johnny


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

That "intro clip" and pretty much any other animation that appears in the background behind the menus is actually an mpeg video.

Things like the "please wait" graphic are handled by a chip which wasn't designed with animation in mind or we probably would have seen something "cooler" by now.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I wouldn't sweat a static please wait. an animation requires either system cycles to animate, or MPEG. I'd sooner it boot faster with a static image rather than slow things down with an animation.

Static Icons are within technical possibility, but would require a GUI redo, to some degree.


----------



## anj75 (Sep 6, 2006)

I would love to see Tivo use icons it would definetly spice things up. I would also like to be able to chose color schemes I think it would be nice to be able to change things up a bit every once in a while


----------

